# Arkansas on Sunday 7-6



## tzedtzed (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone up for an easy day with a few others on Sunday. We will be looking for something lower down from salida. Maybe the Milk Run. 
Let me know if your interested. 303-808-7398.


----------

